# Amending Indian medical Visa



## thenorms (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi
We are currently exploring options for surrogacy in India using donor eggs.

In order to keep things moving along we know that we require medical Visas to proceed.

But, please could anyone with experience advise on the following :-

We have to state the port of entry and departure from India on the Visa application. As the clinics we are talking to are all in different cities, is it a problem to arrive in India at a different city/airport? Or does the Visa need to be amended and is this a pain to do?

We have been sent notarised contracts from a coupled of clinics for arrangements with specific surrogates, which will form part of the supporting paperwork for the Visa application. There are any number of reasons why the particular surrogate may change between now and the start of our treatment. Again, has anyone had experience of changing the contract with a surrogate and does this affect the Visa or cause any issues at a later date when it comes to the time to leave hopefully with a child after a successful process?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mappy (Jan 14, 2014)

Why not just travel back to you port of entry and fly from there

e.g. Port of Entry/Exit  - mumbai 

travel all around india  
travel back to mumbai
fly from there

no need to change anything

I know its a pain if you have to travel a lot before you fly, but sounds like you will be doing that anyway


----------

